# RO water pH too low.



## Weeddog (Mar 31, 2005)

The pH of my RO water has been really low here lately.  Like in the mid 4's.  I've been using pH up, from the hydro store, to get it in the mid to upper 5's.  

Is this normal for RO water to be this low on pH?

What would a pH of mid 4 do to my plants?

Should I adjust the pH before I add nuts to the mix, or after?


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 1, 2005)

the PH of my water is between 4 and 5 but i grow soil it dosent kill my plants at all I just now when to water  and fert my plants so I dont get a lock up


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

Having a bad PH, will cause your plants to grow slow, and buds small.  Cincy, you may not be experiencing any problems, but I bet you'd get better results with a properly adjusted PH.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 2, 2005)

Im keeping my ph around 5.8 to start and let it drift around some.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

5.8 is perfect, that's what I keep mine at, just don't let it drift too far.


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey Weeddog I use RO/DI water and my PH goes from 7 at the tap to just under 5 after filtering. I mix the nutes and then adjust to about PH 6 and let it slowly drit down to just above PH5 and adjust again. probably about the samre as you.


----------



## Hick (Jun 18, 2005)

not sure if I posted this here before, a pretty helpfull chart for water OR dirt farmers..


----------



## gibster (Aug 19, 2005)

I got soom news for the hydro growers .I'm a little rusty on growing outside this is my first year. But i'm an exellent grower when it comes to hydro.Yes 5.7 5.8 is the ph you want. Here is a formula that everybody will love the only thing is you need to konw about the six pack this. You have to weigh every one to the gram if you want the big buds.Here we go (#1=cdn03)45.5gr   (#2=k2504)31.9gr   (#3kn03)26gr    (#4=kh.p04)19.5gr  (#5=m.g504)54gr  (#6=t el )3.8gr  then ph it  this will work for four hunderds and higher the buds will blow you away.


----------

